#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  ARABIC in 10 minutes a day with CD-ROM (Arabic Edition)

## Mohamed

*ARABIC in 10 minutes a day with CD-ROM (Arabic Edition)*







*Review*
 ...playful style combining the backbone of an academic approach with a focus on practicality. ...A great classroom or library resource. --Arab World 

*Product Description*
 Whether you're planning a trip to Morocco, Egypt, or any of the 25 exotic countries where Arabic is spoken, you'll want to bring along your language skills and ARABIC in 10 minutes a day&#194; with CD-ROM is just the ticket! With a focus on practical words and phrases which every traveler needs, the book and interactive CD-ROM provide an easy, step-by-step approach together with useful study tools and fun, interactive activities and games. Perfect for students, travelers and international executives worldwide!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: ARABIC in 10 minutes a day with CD-ROM (Arabic Edition)

----------

